# Transport FL - GA by Wed. 9/2 (Goldstock dog)



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Need to help Gail with this, Golden rescue owes her more than we can ever repay. Anyone in the FL/GA that can help with the transport legs listed below, please contact Gail ([email protected])
Thanks Kathi
In case you did not know, Gail is the founder of Goldstock and if you are unaware of what Goldstock is, go to the events section and look it up.


Transport help needed: Lake City FL to Decatur, GA Urgent!!
August 27 2009 at 3:47 PM gail (Login goldstock)
from IP address 64.12.116.131 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have a golden retriever going to a new home that needs to get from Florida to Ohio. If we can get her to Chrissy in Decatur by next Wednesday, Chrissy will bring her to Goldstock, and one of the Goldstock folks will be bringing her to her new home. Please read her story, and if you can help on any of the legs from FL to GA, please write me offlist at newsweeq @ aol.com Also feel free to crosspost!! 

Thanks 



Golden Friends Rescue is working on a very special transport. Palmer, a 4.5 year old Golden Retreiver is in need of help to reach her new forever home. Robin Donahey needs help in sending her girl Palmer to Perry. Here is Perrys story. 

Perry Martin is a retired police officer from Ft. Pierce, Florida, who had a 
K-9 partner. A few years ago, Perry and K-9 Jazz (a GSD) were in a horrible 
car accident while working. A woman hit their vehicle and Perry was 
hospitalized for a long time, he almost died. As a result of this accident, 
He has tumors growing in his brain and has seizures. Perry is on medical 
retirement from the force. 

Perry's K-9 partner was also injured in this accident but not as severely. 
Jazz was also retired. 

Perry and Jazz moved from Ft. Pierce, FL to the Columbus, OH area to live 
with his brother after his release from the hospital. Perry's best friend, 
Jazz, died last week from hemangiosarcoma. 

Perry has owned two of my Goldens; one he lost to his ex-wife in a divorce 
several years ago, and the other stayed with a friend and her dog during his 
long hospitalization. The Golden girl became totally bonded to his friend 
and her Golden girl - he felt bad about taking this dog away from her new 
family because she obviously loved them. So she is there permanently. 

I think my girl, Palmer, will be ideal for Perry. Even their names sound 
good together! I have sent him pics and vids - he agrees that it will be a 
great match, so I am giving him Palmer. 

Perry is a GOOD man, he was a GREAT cop. He deserves so much more than what life has given him. I am trying to make his life a bit better by giving him 

Palmer. 

Follows are our transport legs. We have a Major distance covered because a wonderful soul is bringing Palmer to Goldstock. We have to have Palmer to Locust Grove, GA on or before Wednesday, September 2nd as that is the day Chrissy will be leaving. 



Legs: 

Davenport to Lake City Filled Robin 
Lake City, FL to Valdasta, GA 65 mi. Needed 
Valdasto, GA to Lenox, GA 36 mi Needed 
Lenox, GA to Cordele, GA 54 mi Needed 
Macon, GA to Locust Grove, GA 50 mi Needed 
Locust Grove, GA to Decatur, GA 36 mi Needed (?? Need to double check the distance on this as I had originally said Atlanta) 
Decautur, GA to Goldstock Filled Chrissy 
Goldstock to Columbus, OH Filled Bev


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can do the Lake City to Lenox Ga or further if that will help to get one less leg needed. jealous1 is in georgia maybe she can help.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Tuff Dog is also in GA, and I think amy22 was moving back there, but not sure if she's there yet.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Whoops--AlanK is the actual person in GA, but Tuff Dog might go along for the ride


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol, can you contact Gail and let her know that you can help?
[email protected]
Thanks Kathi

Now we need some GA drivers.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

All the people I know going to Goldstock are not going in this direction. I sure hope this pup gets there!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending good wishes for this to work out!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Just posted this transport on the Lab board as well, there are alot of Lab rescue people from GA that are very active over there.
Thinking back to when Augusta McCreas mom helped me over on the lab board with Cupcake, now her mom's precious Molly. Pays to belong to both I guess


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Just posted this transport on the Lab board as well, there are alot of Lab rescue people from GA that are very active over there.
> Thinking back to when Augusta McCreas mom helped me over on the lab board with Cupcake, now her mom's precious Molly. Pays to belong to both I guess


I wonder if any of the GR rescue groups are going to Goldstock. You would think a few voluteers would be and would be able to give this precious pooch a ride. It's finding out who is going that's the hard part! Although, maybe Gail has a list of participants?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will contact her.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Carol, has Gail talked to you? email me at [email protected]. faster than the forum. Thanks Kathi


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hali's Mom said:


> Carol, has Gail talked to you? email me at [email protected]. faster than the forum. Thanks Kathi


There is another person offering to help from GA. Please be sure the person has received his email. I will email you with the person's first name.

I just tried to contact Gail using the email address posted and it bounced back.

Carol, if you get in touch with Gail please have her check her email for another volunteer's info.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the email address posted for Gail is incorrect. I believe it may be

[email protected] ?????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am almost all set up with my legs of the transport. Just waiting on finding out who I am passing Palmer onto.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hiy'all! I haven't been able to post for a little while but Joe has got me back up (yeah Joe!). Anyway, I have been in contact regarding Palmer transport and am up for the Macon to Atlanta leg when needed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gail's email is*

*
Gail's email is:

[email protected]* *That is a Q, not a G.*

however she hasn't been answering me


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks you guys so much, this is going to help Palmer immensely. What good friends. Sorry about the screw up on Gail's email. Karen is right, it is [email protected]. 
Someday I hope to make it to Goldstock myself. Not too far for me but Hali hates to ride in the car.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

Kathi

I sent to some friends in FL and GA.
Don't know if they'll be able to help though. Hope so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I believe a number of the GA legs have found drivers. Any legs still open?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am driving from Lake City to Lenox Ga. Picking Palmer up from her original owner.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Got an email this morning that they still need the legs between Lenox and Macon. Anybody know anyone else in the area?
Kathi


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kathi - I just e-mailed them with name/telephone # of someone who might be able to fill that portion. She and I have hooked up before when transporting goldens to Atlanta. She had said earlier in the week she might be available. T. If she is unable, I can probably arrange to go south and meet Carol.


----------



## tbatt3133 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello All! Terry Batt here. I am new to the forum but am the person with Golden Friends Rescue who is coordinating this transport. We have all legs filled except for Lenox GA to CordeleGA--- 54 mi. and Cordele GA to Macon GA--- 67 mi.
Below is an update of where we are:


Davenport to Lake City – Filled Robin
Lake City Fl. to Valdosta GA-- 65 mi. – Filled - Carol
Valdosta GA to Lenox--- 36 mi. – Filled - Carol
 Lenox GA to CordeleGA--- 54 mi.
 Cordele GA to Macon GA--- 67 mi..
*Macon** GA to Locust Grove GA----50 mi. – Filled - Terry*
* Locust Grove GA to Decatur, GA--- 36 mi. – Filled - Terry*
Decautur, GA to Goldstock – Filled – Chrissy
Goldstock to Pickerington, OH – Filled – Beverely

Gail has been posting far and wide for me as well as other breed rescues that have been in touch with me. I think we are doing okay so far. It is getting close but I just know it will work out.

I've heard from a lot of people on this forum and wanted to join and meet you all in person and thank you all for your help and good wishes on getting this sweet girl to Perry.

Terry Batt
Golden Friends Rescue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Someone may want to contact Mrs. Hooch. Cindy may have friends in Macon. It just sounds so familiar.

The other thing I noticed is the usermap. It's a bit useless when clicking on the pegs. If too many people live in one area you can't get everyone's info. Plus, if you go to the page where people provided their info, many didn't say exactly where they are located. 

Welcome Terry!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Carol - I pm'd you to see if we could finalize this transport - can you give me a call?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous

by Carol do you mean BeauShel. You can email her from this forum.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have talked to Terry (jealous1) and it is pretty much finalized. Just waiting to hear what time to meet with Robin (palmer's mom).


----------



## tbatt3133 (Aug 30, 2009)

yes, all legs are filled; I am just working on getting the time Palmer's mom will be in Lake City and what time the transport from GA to Goldstock needs Palmer. Everyone has been so wonderful on this; don't know what I would have done without all this help. It is so appreciated.

I don't mean to whine or complain about anything but I think that only Palmer's mom knows that I told her I'd arrange this transport and my dad passed away two days later; there's been a great deal going on this past week and a half and if I've been slow to respond to anyone I do apologize.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sometimes I do not see all of the posts like this. I live in central Georgia 70 miles east of Atlanta. I would be more than willing to help out when I can. Almost any weekend I would help, weekdays would be a bit more challenging however not completely out of the question depending on the amount of notice I would have beforehand.

I would notice a PM here in the forum sooner that I may pick up on a thread/post. If someone is transporting through Georgia in the future let me know and I will certainly try and help.

Al


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just got back from doing my leg of the transport. Palmer is a gorgeous girl and so sweet. Robin is such a nice lady and so selfless to give Palmer up to her friend Perry. I hope they have a long and happy life together. And it was nice to meet another member of the forum Terry (jealous1). She is a really nice lady.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Palmer and I arrived home safely. She will stay will me overnight and I will take her up to McDonough tomorrow p.m. for the next leg of her trip. Palmer is a very sweet little girl, a little confused by handling things well. . . however, just found out she will countersurf as she saw where I got a treat out for her when I got home and as soon as I left the room, heard the top bang on the floor (LOL). Scared her so maybe she will not attempt that again! She is definitely treat motivated! After exploring the house, she is laying down beside me right now.

Carol - nice to meet you, too--thanks for being patient!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that you both made it home safe. Sounds like she is doing well. Give her a kiss from me, I realized after I drove off that I didnt give her one.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Terry and Carol, thanks ever so much for helping with Palmer. She should have a fun weekend at Goldstock this weekend. Can you imagine a whole camp full of goldens? 
Great to have friends all over that can help these dogs with rides.
Again you have my thanks 
Kathi

Terry, Take her picture if you can, would love to see her.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hali's Mom - have been trying to get a picture of her this afternoon but I can't get far enough away from her to get one (LOL). She has been kind of a velcro dog since we got home after knocking the tin lid off the countertop looking for treats. She is relaxing some since I just got through giving her a brushing - seemed to relax her some and she is now napping on the floor. 

I e-mailed Robin & Perry with an update and invited them to both join the forum and keep us updated on Palmer--just heard back from Perry and he said he would and is so looking forward to Palmer's arrival!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Palmer says Hi!*

I got up to try and sneak past Palmer as she was sleeping to get the camera -didn't make it, but was able to take some a couple of "close-ups" since I couldn't get her to stay any distance from me. As you can tell, she's a cutie and says thanks to everyone! 

(P.S. - last pic, kiss back at you, Carol . . . love, Palmer)


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW, shes a beauty. Thanks Terry


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the kiss picture Terry!!! She is such a sweetie.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Update on Palmer*

I handed Palmer off to Chrissy earlier this evening for her continued trip up north (sure is a good thing she was only with me one night!). She is a sweetheart and trying so hard to be brave, but I know all of this is so new and traumatic for her and she is confused about what's going on with her world. Perry has e-mailed me a couple of times for progress reports and is so looking forward to her arriving home. Please say a little prayer for Palmer during her travels to her forever home.

(This picture was taken this morning--she had calmed down alot since her arrival yesterday afternoon.)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

AWWW Palmer just keep thinking about the end of your trip. Your new Dad is going to love you. She is such a sweetheart and I hope she is going to be ok with all the new people and places. Has to be a scary feeling.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

She'll have a blast at Goldstock and the weather forecast is supposed to be great this weekend. 
Thanks again Terri and Carol:thanks:


----------



## Mona (Jan 18, 2009)

Coming into this late, but I am also in Georgia, about 45 mins west of Atlanta, and would be willing to help Transport in the future.


----------

